# 20th Lips touch the ground?



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

i have seen TONS of slammed mk4s but i don't think i have seen any that had a 20th lip that has touched the ground.
Is it possible to get a car low enough that the 20th lip will touch the ground?
Lets see the pics of you guys touching the ground
GLi lip is easy


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: 20th Lips touch the ground? (OHmyniceGLi)*

what a gay thread, figures u would post it falcon







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

lol I am a dumbass. 



_Modified by Jester2893 at 6:38 AM 11-6-2009_


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

^ GLI lip


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_^ GLI lip

hahaha true story


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (OHmyniceGLi)*

Im fairly positive the GLI valance and 20th valance are the same depth, ill measure them tomorrow.


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

does grass count??
danny








absolutjerk


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ahmetthej3rk)*

nope doesn't count!!
I really don't think i have seen any 20th lip touching the ground when the car is laid out. Why don't you be the first ahmet!!


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (OHmyniceGLi)*

i woulldd.... but i dont have a 20th lip


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

idk man, i think the subframe will hold you up before the 20th lip hits the ground.....


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_idk man, i think the subframe will hold you up before the 20th lip hits the ground.....

subframe delete ftw


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It always looks like 20th lips are really close to touching the ground. Just a wee off


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

The car will 100% frame out before the 20th lip hits the floor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_The car will 100% frame out before the 20th lip hits the floor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah








i'm pretty far from laying my 20th lip...
i need to figure out how to get my **** lower :\


----------



## mjulezjr88 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
yeah








i'm pretty far from laying my 20th lip...
i need to figure out how to get my **** lower :\


spring delete


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

my front 20th lip is 1/4" from hitting the ground, but the subframe is flat out


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

pretty sure I would rather have that 1/4" then scrape/ push on the bottom of my lip.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

^ I agree considering every place you air out may not be level.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

Actually being on the ground is more important than looking like you're on the ground.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 20th Lips touch the ground? (OHmyniceGLi)*

I just measured an OEM GLI valance to a OEM 20th valance at the lowest point and they are the exact same depth(depth meaning how low they hang) 
Im uploading pictures from my phone now.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 20th Lips touch the ground? (Boosted20th2886)*

I used a flat edge to measure to on the bottom of each valance. I knocked the caliper a tad bit, thats why the number is just off. 
They are the exact same dimension wise.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

This is Leah's on the RS, on the TH lines it is almost there. We have a little trick to get it lower up front though.


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_The car will 100% frame out before the 20th lip hits the floor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



im gonna call bs on this one...(sorry ramon)








those are with my Fikses...im sure if i went 17s i can lay bumper...
and heres another proof of why the subframe wont hit before the bumper


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*

The 1 with the key is not on the floor Sarp and the other pic, well I dont think a flat tire and the car leaning to 1 side really counts.


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_ well I dont think a flat tire and the car leaning to 1 side really counts.










I know it wont, im not saying im laying bumper...
im just saying the subframe will not hit before the bumper


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

oh sarp, all i gotta say is ill blowies.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

haha Sarp, I guess I will need to show you some actuall up close pic's huh. Paige is layin in the front and her lip has plenty room.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

one question about those lip measurements....are you sure that jetta and golf bumpers are the same depth?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_one question about those lip measurements....are you sure that jetta and golf bumpers are the same depth?

99% sure, I had to measure a golf and jetta bumper a few years back when I was doing some work on my car and I recall them being the same. I am going o double check. But regardless of that, people with gli lips on euro golf bumpers would still have the exact same dimensions as a na bumper and a 20th lip.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_haha Sarp, I guess I will need to show you some actuall up close pic's huh. Paige is layin in the front and her lip has plenty room.









yap, seen it








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you sarp.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

Well, I know on a markIII the euro bumpers are a tad longer then the NA bumper.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluturq* »_









lol.....but sucks sorry


----------



## Ajlal24 (Mar 7, 2007)

Flat Tire^^^


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Ajlal24)*

putting the valance on the ground can be done with the proper wheels and tires setup... if i had 17s my lip would hit forsure. but i am tucking 19s and my lip is pretty close to the ground...


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

on total flat ground such as garage floor my lip real close but not touching sometimes in parking lots and such it will sit on the grounds but, im sure with some cutting near the dogbone its possible


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (awd805)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_on total flat ground such as garage floor my lip real close but not touching sometimes in parking lots and such it will sit on the grounds but, im sure with some cutting near the dogbone its possible

Close only counts with horse shoes and hand grenades


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_putting the valance on the ground can be done with the proper wheels and tires setup... if i had 17s my lip would hit forsure. but i am tucking 19s and my lip is pretty close to the ground...

pics or it didnt happen









i think it all depends how low you can dump the rear. if you tuck, like Andy, your skirts are pretty level and the subframe might hit before the lip. but if you poke your ****, that raises the rear and lowers the front.


----------



## 05-JTI (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*

f laying 20th lip or gli lip. until you lay frame or rocker... its still gay.. lol.. 










AND IF YOU CANT DRAG IT... Its pointless..








just bustin on ya mike... cant wait to see it done and laying out on the gli kit..lol




_Modified by 05-JTI at 9:44 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

Eric's os SOOOOOOOOO CLOSE. It crushes pop cans


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*









i wasnt going to post in here, but i lay frame at around 10-15 psi in the front and my lip isnt on the ground. its extremely close, but will not lay unless on uneven ground. also, i only have my passenger side notched, not the drivers. i need to do that, along with my tie rods. my dogbone is sawed off from the pavement, along with a lot of my control arm bottoms.
























also, bottom of my lip is basically flat. *excuses excuses*


_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 10:03 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Sorry if i'm stupid but honestly I can't say i haven't seen a Lip not on the ground... LOL I basically drag my lip( 1") in my B5 on Vmaxx's. When my Mason-tech's go on soon i'll def lay flush.
KAOS


----------

